# questions about an engine swap



## rhynorock (Aug 7, 2004)

now, Im a newbie, but bear with me please. I found 2 engines; the RB25DET and the RB26DETT, both with tranny, ECU and all the wiring and around 30k miles. Now the 26 I believe went for the skyline AWD and the 25 was for a RWD car (according to J-Spec's website) and Ive been told that a 240SX will take an RB, but which RB engine? Is one more ballsy than the other? Which one should I use for the 240SX and what year car should I invest in? If Im wrong about any of this, help me straighten it all out and gimme something definite I can use, please. Thanks folks. hope Im not causin too much trouble by asking :thumbup:


----------



## rhynorock (Aug 7, 2004)

this post might be kinda null and void thanks to Nizmodore's post, Im reading it and learning alot, but if you have input, please share


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

nope you got it... Nizmodore is the man for RB's


----------



## rhynorock (Aug 7, 2004)

yeah he definitely hit the nail on the head with knowledge about the 240s, very smart man right there


----------



## Juki 27 (Aug 30, 2004)

The rb25det would be the easiest to install but the rb26dett is definetly more ballsy. mostly because its a twin turbo.


----------



## rhynorock (Aug 7, 2004)

also does it matter which 240SX I buy? or does the 26DETT fit into any of them? I see they made the 240SX with a 4 banger and the RB26 is a straight 6 and Ill be puttin the RB25 tranny on it to keep it RWD, I wanna make damn sure this is gonna work, specifics and such.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

its the hardest engine conversion to do but its possible. Then again a VH41 is possible too.


----------



## rhynorock (Aug 7, 2004)

yahoo! I just got a reply from jspecautosports.com saying theyd sell me the RB26 engine with the RB25 tranny for $1100 LESS than I was planning on spending on the original gear, which brings the price to $2400, damn Im lucky sometimes lol


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

ur going to be paying alot more in the near future


----------



## automaton (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm sure it goes without saying, but $2400 sounds too cheap for a RB26 with a tranny. Make absolutely certain that you're getting the necessary parts for the swap (ecu, wiring harness, etc.) or you're going to have a lot of hassle and expense later. I imagine you know all that already, but I thought I'd give you a "heads up" just the same. Good luck.




Dave


----------



## rhynorock (Aug 7, 2004)

yeah I got a PM from Opium about that. I suggested him to check out www.jspecautosports.com, actually heres the exact url for the RB26 engine and what it comes with...
http://www.jspecautosports.com/jas/html/nissan.html#
I did find a pal of mine to pull off the swap for me and everything Im gonna need since I dont have a shop, tools, or the know how to fully perform an engine swap, so Im gonna be his "gopher" and keep an eye on what hes gonna do, for learning purposes. As far as I know, the engine just comes with everything, but probably not assembled (which is fine to me really, its all goin in one place anyway)


----------



## rhynorock (Aug 7, 2004)

Also I wanted to know about airbag suspension. Where I live theres steep parking lot entrances that also have the curb set kinda high, plus my driveway has deep ass potholes and I wanna keep from bottoming out my car. Are airbags worthwhile? Would they weigh my car down too much or are they too weak to handle being raced on? (mostly drag) Plus if its feasable, whats a good brand to buy? (nothing extravagant, I only plan on using them to raise the car for more clearance so I dont bottom out)


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

it would be cheaper to get your driveway fixed...


----------



## rhynorock (Aug 7, 2004)

lol youre right


----------

